# Raymarine c80 screen issue



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys -

Has anyone else experienced this issue? I have twin Raymarine C80 machines. One screen is perfect - it has is easy to see through, has no glare, etc. However, the other one seems like it has almost delamination looking dubbles or water stains that won't go away. Could be screen sctraches, but I have maintained these both the same way. The delamanation or whatever it is causes much more glare and makes the screen much more difficult to read. 

Any ideas?


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I have twin E-80's and experienced the same thing. What has most likely happened is the anti-glare coating has eroded. I used Mequirar's PlastX on mineto clear off the coating. OnceI removed the coatings,the screens again were both crystal clear. The lost of the anti-glare coating has had little if any effect on my viewing screen. My guess as to what happened in my case was that while underway salt spray got on the screen (along with fish oil laden fingerprints).Then it was wiped off my someone with their fishing rag. I now warn all on my boat not to touch the screens at the risk of losing their fingers. Anyway I am sure someone else will offer up advice. BBob


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I mailed mine back to Raymarine and they replace the screen for free.


----------

